# shred



## xavier-boissière (6 Juillet 2009)

bah apparamment la commande shred n'est pas comprise par mon shell sous mac os X. Chui déçu, c'est pourtant un bsd le léopard. Y a t il une commande équivalente ???

Merci


----------



## ben206stras (6 Juillet 2009)

Et que fait ta commande shred ?


----------



## p4bl0 (6 Juillet 2009)

et y a pas sfill ou fwipe ?

edit: regarde dans les paquets fileutils de MacPort et Fink si shred est pas dedans sinon


----------



## daffyb (6 Juillet 2009)

tu peux utiliser la fonction srm


----------



## p4bl0 (6 Juillet 2009)

daffyb a dit:


> tu peux utiliser la fonction srm


yep, selon l'utilisation de shred, c'est sfill ou srm l'équivalent (le premier repasse, le deuxième efface en plus de repasser)


----------



## xavier-boissière (6 Juillet 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> Et que fait ta commande shred ?



http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shred_(commande_unix)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h17 ----------




daffyb a dit:


> tu peux utiliser la fonction srm



cool ça fonctionne merci 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Srm_(Unix)

Je suis pas bon en anglais. J'imagine que c'est la même manière de procéder que shred...


----------



## daffyb (6 Juillet 2009)

http://www.manpagez.com/man/1/srm/
et google translate donne ça http://translate.google.fr/translate?u=http://www.manpagez.com/man/1/srm/&sl=en&tl=fr&hl=fr&ie=UTF-8





xavier-boissière a dit:


> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shred_(commande_unix)
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h17 ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## xavier-boissière (7 Juillet 2009)

petit question, la fonction srm correspond à vider la corbeille en mode sécurisée des préférences de la corbeille (ou plutôt l'inverse) ??


----------



## daffyb (7 Juillet 2009)

je ne sais pas précisément, mais ça ressemble grandement à ce que fait une vidange de la corbeille en mode sécurisé


----------

